# Blowing Out The Candle..



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well some of us spoke last week about strike any where matches, and their unavailability here in nanny territory... so thought id have a crack at putting out a candle, this was my first try, and after a couple of very close shots I got it.. about 20m or 60 odd ft, single theraband gold, and 9mm.... cheers all..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

After reviewing the vid, it seems to show the initial hit on the wick didn't extinguish the flame, it was the wind turbulence following the shot that finished the job.. ?? Makes sense I guess.... cheers all.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

It's weird, it's like the flame slowly died after that shot. It musta sucked all the molten wax outta the melt pool, or the wind following the shot kept blowing it out. Cool video man.

Edit: You noticed the same thing I did about the slowly extinguishing flame. Would love a closeup slo-mo of it... Joerg?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea cheers mate..wish I did have a high speed camera, Xmas mabey lol... if I get a moment after work tomorrow, will try again and confirm this strange phenomenal circumstance lol


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've got my front row ticket. Dead centre,


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good shootin'!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!

BTW, why don't you keep a butane can next to it ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers all..


e~shot said:


> Good shooting mate!
> 
> BTW, why don't you keep a butane can next to it ?


Lol, see them dead palm branches view..... not doing that again


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, Ben! In my case, I would have to pray for a strong wind or some rain ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good on you Mate!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Charles, Bill... cheers guys... appreciate the comments...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, did some over time today ( at the pub shhhh dont tell the missus) and when I did get home, it was to my young lad crying for a feed... any way by the time I got outside it was getting dark.. did some more 60ft attempts to warm up, sconed the wick in 3 shots, out dead instantly this time no wukkas, with no camera rolling.. happy with that, I tried to pry my phone from the missus, successfully, but it was too dark to get my trajectory right at 60ft... so I dropped way back to 30 odd ft so its clearly visible this time... cheers all..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... that got it! I did not see any blink there. Good shooting! You and Bill should do a tandem show ... tape the match to the candle wick ... Bill lights it, and you put it out .....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

strike anywhere matches can be made at home from regular matches if you want.... its a little laborious, but possible

simply scrape the red phosphorous from the side of the box, mix with a lil alcohol to turn it into a sumwhat viscous liquid form, dip ur match in n leave to dry

might take a lil fiddling to perfect but ive made working strike anywheres from regular safetymatches myself so i know its possible

good luck!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Charles said:


> strike anywhere matches can be made at home from regular matches if you want.... its a little laborious, but possible
> 
> simply scrape the red phosphorous from the side of the box, mix with a lil alcohol to turn it into a sumwhat viscous liquid form, dip ur match in n leave to dry
> 
> ...


Interesting, cheers for the idea, very alchemist!


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome shooting. I really dig night shots.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

great job! You nailed it that time!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

good shooting ben!


----------

